# THE END IS NEAR ON IMPALAS



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

NOW THAT THE PRICES ARE VERY LOW IN JAPAN , OUR COMPANY MAY START IMPORTING SOME IMPALAS BACK......HERES ONE 46K.....WILL THERE BE A MARKET? I SEEN A 64 CV.. ABOUT 4500 IN JAPAN , SHIPPIN IS 3000, SO THE TOTAL PRICE ...9500..( WHICH IS CHEAP)


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

FUCK JAPAN! :angry: THE ONLY THING GOOD ABOUT JAPAN IS THERE FREAKY ASS BITCHES!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, I don't get what you said. Can you elaborate?


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Jul 3 2006, 08:54 PM~5711470
> *FUCK JAPAN! :angry:  THE ONLY THING GOOD ABOUT JAPAN IS THERE FREAKY ASS BITCHES!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

been slowing down for years if we got about 20,000 impalas back it would be great


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 3 2006, 10:08 PM~5711547
> *been slowing down for years if we got about 20,000 impalas back it would be great
> *


  THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT! GET BACK 20,000 IMPALAS & DROP ANOTHER BOMB ON THOSE WANNABE ESE'S


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 3 2006, 09:58 PM~5711495
> *Man, I don't get what you said. Can you elaborate?
> *


*after i spell checked what he said*.. i believe he's trying to say "OUR company will begin importing impals from japan back to the U.S. and because of exchange rate, prices are very reasonible.. example: 64 convertible including shipping will be $9500"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its probably due to the japanese culture.. they tend to be more interested in whatever is the hottest trends in the U.S... when there was big demand for lowriders in japan.. i always woundered how long that would last.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:11 PM~5711565
> *after i spell checked what he said.. i believe he's trying to say "OUR company will begin importing impals from japan back to the U.S.  and because of exchange rate, prices are very reasonible..  example: 64 convertible including shipping will be $9500"
> *


Great. Maybe Santana will return. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what really pisses me off.. is how could anyone.. even a japanese person.. take credit and pride in a car someone else created and dreamed up.. and all they did was mail a check. esp since they still left "majestics" on the car. if you ask me, i dont care who owns it.. its is, and will always be Gangstas car.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 10:19 PM~5711623
> *what really pisses me off.. is how could anyone.. even a japanese person..  take credit and pride in a car someone else created and dreamed up..  and all they did was mail a check.  esp since they still left "majestics" on the car.  if you ask me, i dont care who owns it.. its is, and will always be Gangstas car.
> *


RIGHT!!!! & WHO THE FUCK ARE THE JAPANESE TO TAKE PRIDE IN OTHER PEOPLE'S CULTURES!!! THEY SHOULD STICK TO THERE OWN RAW FISH & RICE! :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 10:14 PM~5711584
> *its probably due to the japanese culture.. they tend to be more interested in whatever is the hottest trends in the U.S...  when there was big demand for lowriders in japan.. i always woundered how long that would last.
> *


Maybe this will be the next trend in the land of the rising sun???

Pics from the newest Lowrider Japan Mag i got in the mail today. :uh:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I would have liked to see my favorite Impala of all time come back, but i heard they fucked it all up! :angry: Hmmm, maybe Orange Nitemare could come back instead?


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

hmmm, one of my bosses imports japanese vehicles as a side job, I'm going to tell him to keep an eye out for a rag....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ewww... :barf: 


oh, and what if they start taking cause they've already imorted like santana.. and (forgot name of it) that black/silver cadi.. etc etc.. and turned em into DONKS. lol..


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 08:29 PM~5711699
> *I would have liked to see my favorite Impala of all time come back, but i heard they fucked it all up!  :angry: Hmmm, maybe Orange Nitemare could come back instead?
> *


wonder what car that was ?


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 09:19 PM~5711623
> *what really pisses me off.. is how could anyone.. even a japanese person..  take credit and pride in a car someone else created and dreamed up..  and all they did was mail a check.  esp since they still left "majestics" on the car.  if you ask me, i dont care who owns it.. its is, and will always be Gangstas car.
> *



yup..
thats why I have the sayin I do in my signature


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 3 2006, 10:31 PM~5711723
> *wonder what car that was ?
> *


 :machinegun: :angry:  :twak: :thumbsdown: :tears:  :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 09:26 PM~5711682
> *Maybe this will be the next trend in the land of the rising sun???
> 
> Pics from the newest Lowrider Japan Mag i got in the mail today.  :uh:
> ...


oh great... :uh:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 08:26 PM~5711682
> *Maybe this will be the next trend in the land of the rising sun???
> 
> Pics from the newest Lowrider Japan Mag i got in the mail today.  :uh:
> ...




WTF :barf: :barf: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

by the way.. why dont they just build low's from japanese cars..and at least give them some home grown character??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

"MIAMI SPECIAL"


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 10:26 PM~5711682
> *Maybe this will be the next trend in the land of the rising sun???
> 
> Pics from the newest Lowrider Japan Mag i got in the mail today.  :uh:
> ...


OOOOOOOOO :0 :0 :0 :0 WOW IS THAT IN IMPARA? DROPA TARP?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:roflmao::roflmao: thats a good signature :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

thanks


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Jul 3 2006, 10:35 PM~5711765
> *OOOOOOOOO :0  :0  :0  :0 WOW IS THAT IN IMPARA? DROPA TARP?
> *


Imparas and Cadirrac Freetwoods you razy American round-eye!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

see.. i forget his name on here..but that dude with the benz lowrider.. is doing it right.. just taking a home grown ride and giving it the lowrider treatment.. but popping out and checkbook and shipping one in.. thats bitch move.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if a jap offered me 30k for my car i think it would be gone.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 09:39 PM~5711792
> *see..  i forget his name on here..but that dude with the benz lowrider.. is doing it right..  just taking a home grown ride and giving it the lowrider treatment..  but popping out and checkbook and shipping one in..  thats bitch move.
> *


*
*

dont see how its a bitch move but let them do what they want as you can see there just like anywhere into whast "HIP" at the time im suprised it lasted as long as it did


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2006, 09:41 PM~5711798
> *if a jap offered me 30k for my car i think it would be gone.
> *


traitor

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2006, 10:41 PM~5711798
> *if a jap offered me 30k for my car i think it would be gone.
> *


if a jap offered you 30k... he'd be retarded.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

so when do can we start seeing some of these coming back :cheesy:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2006, 10:41 PM~5711798
> *if a jap offered me 30k for my car i think it would be gone.
> *


IF A JAP OFFERED ME $30,000 FOR MY RIDE I'D MAKE HIM SHOW IT TO ME 1ST & THEN FUCK HIS ASS UP AMERICAN STYLE! I'D SHOW HIM HOW GET DOWN ON A SUCKA!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:43 PM~5711817
> *if a jap offered you 30k...  he'd be retarded.
> *


been offered close to 25k before the chrome plating and engine make over...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jul 3 2006, 10:43 PM~5711818
> *so when do can we start seeing some of these coming back :cheesy:
> *


probably only more famous ones will make it back.. rest may not be cost effective. because they also did ship over some hoo doo's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2006, 10:46 PM~5711829
> *been offered close to 25k before the chrome plating and engine make over...
> *


yeah.. calm down.. i was just fucking with you.. you know how i get when liquor kicks in. 

by the way.. come over here in morning..and give me a jump start.. battery went dead in daily.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:49 PM~5711843
> *yeah..  calm down.. i was just fucking with you..  you know how i get when liquor kicks in.
> 
> by the way..  come over here in morning..and give me a jump start..  battery went dead in daily.
> *


plenty of work to do in the morning, for the man.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

hopefully the impalas in japan arent all rusted to shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2006, 10:50 PM~5711848
> *plenty of work to do in the morning, for the man.
> *


fuck "da man".. its 4th of july.. suppose to shoot fireworks and get drunk.. if you dont..the terrorist win!!


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 3 2006, 10:51 PM~5711855
> *hopefully the impalas in japan arent all rusted to shit
> *


OHH NO! THEY KEEP IN BAMBOO HOUSE & ALWAYS WAX ON & WAX OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got list of rides that went to japan.. hopefully with pics??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, BIGSPOOK, POPEYE_NWK, Low_Ryde, LAZYHYDRAULICS, sixty8imp, uniques66, 63 ss rider, FL Rida, "tooth" de ville, Dolle, CAPRICHOSO86, BLVDCRUISER, sixtyfourchevy, ferns213, scooby

This topic is fire right now.


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

I wish they would buy EVERY DONK in the U.S. so I would't have to see that SHIT anymore!


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

HEY KIETH!! CONTACT INFO ON THE 64 RAG FOR $4500?? :biggrin: email, phone # , whatever, doesn't matter if they speak english or not.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> I wish they would buy EVERY DONK in the U.S.  so I would't have to see that SHIT  anymore!
> [/b]


if word gets to japs that DONKS are the "in thing".. your wish will probably come true.... o' trend following mother fuckers.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Jul 3 2006, 08:55 PM~5711889
> *HEY KIETH!!  CONTACT INFO ON THE 64 RAG FOR $4500?? :biggrin: email, phone # , whatever, doesn't matter if they speak english or not.
> *


Yeah pm me too i want a 64 rag for 4500


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

Better yet, Buy ALL the popcorn & candy ass rappers that promote those cars 2 ! Maybe we could trade them ALL the DONKS for ALL the LOWRIDERS!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> Better yet, Buy ALL the popcorn & candy ass rappers that promote those cars 2 ! Maybe we could trade them ALL the DONKS for ALL the LOWRIDERS!
> [/b]


that man wants to trade hostages for low's.. feeling that!!

lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 09:14 PM~5711584
> *its probably due to the japanese culture.. they tend to be more interested in whatever is the hottest trends in the U.S...   when there was big demand for lowriders in japan.. i always woundered how long that would last.
> *



Shit if thats the case, We need to start sending the some Donks straight across trade for old le cabs. :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 07:26 PM~5711682
> *Maybe this will be the next trend in the land of the rising sun???
> 
> Pics from the newest Lowrider Japan Mag i got in the mail today.  :uh:
> ...


 :thumbsup: kool, they could take all them "donks" or "scrapers" or whatever they're called. give us back all our low low's


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 3 2006, 08:24 PM~5711986
> *:thumbsup: kool, they could take all them "donks" or "scrapers" or whatever they're called. give us back all our low low's
> *


The writing in those Donk features probably reads, "Look at what the dumbasses in Florida are riding these days".


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

SO the new USA - Japenese trade agreement is going to be


we will trade a donk for a lowrider back, and we will give them a free bonus, for each donk they get from us, they can have a dirty souf rapper (you know the ones that made donks popular).




Talk about an American Dream. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 11:51 PM~5712067
> *SO the new USA - Japenese trade agreement is going to be
> we will trade a donk for to get a lowrider back, and we will give them a free bonus, for each donk they get from us, they can have a dirty souf rapper (you know the ones that made donks popular).
> Talk about an American Dream.  :biggrin:
> *


DONK ON HOMIE.......................................DONK ON.



















:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 3 2006, 09:52 PM~5712069
> *DONK ON HOMIE.......................................DONK ON.
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hey bitch why dont u donk the nutz in your mouth :biggrin: 


owned


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 4 2006, 12:48 AM~5712048
> *The writing in those Donk features probably reads, "Look at what the dumbasses in Florida are riding these days".
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 4 2006, 12:52 AM~5712069
> *DONK ON HOMIE.......................................DONK ON.
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


go eat some Donkin Donuts. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2006, 11:53 PM~5712072
> *hey bitch why dont u donk the nutz in your mouth  :biggrin:
> owned
> *


You keep talking that shit imma DONK your ass out!

owned


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 3 2006, 09:54 PM~5712082
> *You keep talking that shit imma DONK your ass out!
> 
> owned
> *



power-owned


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 3 2006, 11:48 PM~5712048
> *The writing in those Donk features probably reads, "Look at what the dumbasses in Florida are riding these days".
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

It's good to know there is a possibility that some of the lowriders sold to Japan will come back to the USA, but what I don't understand with this topic is the bashing of the Japanese. Why? Now, I'll admit, when I first found out about the export of American lowriders to Japan, I was upset. I even wrote a letter to LRM stating my disgust with this practice. But as I matured, I learned the bottom line was economics. I know we as lowriders have a lot of pride and passion within us and for lowriding, but if I invest $16K into a car (undercarriage chrome, paint, wheels, hydraulics, sounds, etc.) and someone from Japan offers me double what I have into it, maybe more, that mugg is good as gone.

Some may say that's selling out. I don't view it that way. It's good economics. Capitalism. That's what the USA was founded on. And besides that, I have children to raise and put through college. Pride and a strong knowledge of lowriding isn't going to pay for that.

Viewing the Japanese lowrider publications throughout the years I see the Japanese having a lot of respect for lowriding and the different cultures that make up lowriding as we know them. Now, they may just be a little confused on some things (colors, gang affiliations, throwing up "W's", braids, etc.), but all-in-all they've embraced lowriding with open arms. And dare I say, they stand well on their own against some of our American builders.

My point(s) is this; 1. If lowriders exported to Japan can possibly return to the USA, thats great. 2. Don't bash the Japanese for buying these cars. It is us (Americans) that have made it possible for them to purchase these vehicles. 3. Also, be thankful that another culture has embraced lowriding. Because there are Americans that still haven't embraced it.

Tyrone


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

keith post pics of impalas coming back


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Jul 3 2006, 08:10 PM~5711564
> * THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT! GET BACK 20,000 IMPALAS & DROP ANOTHER BOMB ON THOSE WANNABE ESE'S
> *




Im with this Homeboy! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 07:29 PM~5711699
> *I would have liked to see my favorite Impala of all time come back, but i heard they fucked it all up!  :angry: Hmmm, maybe Orange Nitemare could come back instead?
> *


southside player?? :angry: :angry: i think huey said they took out its chrome frame and swaped another one underneath it  stupid asses lol


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 3 2006, 09:34 PM~5711755
> *WTF :barf:  :barf:  :uh:
> *



The bottom impala is from the rick ross video


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 09:26 PM~5711682
> *Maybe this will be the next trend in the land of the rising sun???
> 
> Pics from the newest Lowrider Japan Mag i got in the mail today.  :uh:
> ...



meant to quote this one :uh:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Btw nothing worse than a 66' donked out


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Jul 3 2006, 08:10 PM~5711564
> *.............THOSE WANNABE ESE'S
> *


 :biggrin: that's fucked up.....LoL


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 3 2006, 09:16 PM~5712158
> *It's good to know there is a possibility that some of the lowriders sold to Japan will come back to the USA, but what I don't understand with this topic is the bashing of the Japanese. Why? Now, I'll admit, when I first found out about the export of American lowriders to Japan, I was upset. I even wrote a letter to LRM stating my disgust with this practice. But as I matured, I learned the bottom line was economics. I know we as lowriders have a lot of pride and passion within us and for lowriding, but if I invest $16K into a car (undercarriage chrome, paint, wheels, hydraulics, sounds, etc.) and someone from Japan offers me double what I have into it, maybe more, that mugg is good as gone.
> 
> Some may say that's selling out. I don't view it that way. It's good economics. Capitalism. That's what the USA was founded on. And besides that, I have children to raise and put through college. Pride and a strong knowledge of lowriding isn't going to pay for that.
> ...


real shit i hear ya!


----------



## NIGHT187MARE (Jun 30, 2005)

IS SERGIO VERA IN HERE


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

it could be worse !!! hopefully they dont put big rims on the impalas they already have!!! imagine 26s on ss player :ugh:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Jul 3 2006, 08:35 PM~5711765
> *OOOOOOOOO :0  :0  :0  :0 WOW IS THAT IN IMPARA? DROPA TARP?
> *


THAT SHIT WILL NEVER PASS INSPECTION , WHICH MEANS IT CANT BE DRIVEN ON THE STREETS


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Qoute from Mr Brougham

"Buying your ride done or having it built for you, is like paying someone to fuck your wife and be proud when she has a baby boy"


That is the shit homie


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

LETS SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE TRY TO JUMP ON WHAT IM ABOUT TO DO?? IVE EXPORTED OVER 300 IN THE LAST 13 YEARS......IVE SEE SOME SHIT IN THE BACK OF SOME OF MY FRIENDS SHOPS IN JAPAN , JUST ROTTING AWAY....I SOLD A 63 7 YEARS AGO 6 CYN. 3 ON THE TREE FOR 15000 NOW THEY WANT TO SELL IT FOR LIKE 8K, STILL LOOKS THE SAME...SOME RUST HAS BISTER UP ON THE 1/4 PANELS....BUT 12-13 STILL IS A GOOD DEAL....,BUT THEN AGAIN ITS A 6 CNY... HOW CAN I RESIZE THE 59 IM TALKIN ABOUT?? WHO WILL RESIZE IT FOR ME>


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

If anyone is serious about this, but needs a shipping contact, let me know. My girl works for an international shipping company, and she can make most of the arraingments if you find a car. Serious inquiries only! I'll try to get a basic idea of the cost when she goes back to work Wendsday.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> I wish they would buy EVERY DONK in the U.S.  so I would't have to see that SHIT  anymore!
> [/b]


4 REAL! :cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 4 2006, 12:52 AM~5712347
> *Qoute from Mr Brougham
> 
> "Buying your ride done or having it built for you, is like paying someone to fuck your wife and be proud when she has a baby boy"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

any japanese here on lay it low to defend themselves or give their thoughts on whats going on ? just wondering. :dunno:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 4 2006, 12:08 AM~5712427
> *any japanese here on lay it low to defend themselves or give their thoughts on whats going on ? just wondering. :dunno:
> *


has anything actually HAPPENED yet? Seeing is believing. I think Kieth's best be would be to invest some serious cash, find a few of the best deals, then sell them once theyre here. It will be hard to find more than just a select few Americans to drop that kinda cash (10k or so) sight unseen for a lowrider.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

wasssa hopppenineeen


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 4 2006, 12:58 AM~5712388
> *
> *


damn that shit is clean :0


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 3 2006, 11:16 PM~5712158
> *It's good to know there is a possibility that some of the lowriders sold to Japan will come back to the USA, but what I don't understand with this topic is the bashing of the Japanese. Why? Now, I'll admit, when I first found out about the export of American lowriders to Japan, I was upset. I even wrote a letter to LRM stating my disgust with this practice. But as I matured, I learned the bottom line was economics. I know we as lowriders have a lot of pride and passion within us and for lowriding, but if I invest $16K into a car (undercarriage chrome, paint, wheels, hydraulics, sounds, etc.) and someone from Japan offers me double what I have into it, maybe more, that mugg is good as gone.
> 
> Some may say that's selling out. I don't view it that way. It's good economics. Capitalism. That's what the USA was founded on. And besides that, I have children to raise and put through college. Pride and a strong knowledge of lowriding isn't going to pay for that.
> ...



I agree, no need to get racist. They do copy the culture but it is the biggest form of flattery. I am releived they're coming back home where they belong.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 4 2006, 12:16 AM~5712158
> *It's good to know there is a possibility that some of the lowriders sold to Japan will come back to the USA, but what I don't understand with this topic is the bashing of the Japanese. Why? Now, I'll admit, when I first found out about the export of American lowriders to Japan, I was upset. I even wrote a letter to LRM stating my disgust with this practice. But as I matured, I learned the bottom line was economics. I know we as lowriders have a lot of pride and passion within us and for lowriding, but if I invest $16K into a car (undercarriage chrome, paint, wheels, hydraulics, sounds, etc.) and someone from Japan offers me double what I have into it, maybe more, that mugg is good as gone.
> 
> Some may say that's selling out. I don't view it that way. It's good economics. Capitalism. That's what the USA was founded on. And besides that, I have children to raise and put through college. Pride and a strong knowledge of lowriding isn't going to pay for that.
> ...


Chuch, speak on it big homie


----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

True....Japan helped to get Lowridin' to become more accepted Worldwide....just like these the US helped Driftin' become big for the "Fast and Furious" freaks. 

Now all we have to do is make a 350hp engine that can get 60 miles to the gallon so we can cruise all day without stopping or overheating.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

It would be nice to see some of the cars come back.




But there is no need to be racist against the Japanese.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 4 2006, 11:48 AM~5713337
> *
> Now all we have to do is make a 350hp engine that can get 60 miles to the gallon so we can cruise all day without stopping or overheating.
> *


How about 500hp and 25mpg. Thats already available.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 08:51 AM~5713346
> *It would be nice to see some of the cars come back.
> But there is no need to be racist against the Japanese.
> *


X2


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 4 2006, 12:52 AM~5712069
> *DONK ON HOMIE.......................................DONK ON.
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


kinda like having a DONKSMORE compass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont even recall anyone being racist. sometimes it sounds that way when people say "the japs" but thats just a shorter term for "the japanese".. now we've insulted "the japs" for buying lows instead of building lows.. and being trend followers when it comes to cars.. but i dont recall anyone insulting them for "being japs" 

so befoire anyone starts pointing figures, please be sure you understand what being racist is.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 4 2006, 11:28 AM~5713502
> *i dont even recall anyone being racist.  sometimes it sounds that way when people say "the japs" but thats just a shorter term for "the japanese"..  now we've insulted "the japs" for buying lows instead of building lows..  and being trend followers when it comes to cars.. but i dont recall anyone insulting them for "being japs"
> 
> so befoire anyone starts pointing figures, please be sure you understand what being racist is.
> *


Well saying that you want to drop another bomb on them kinda sounds a bit ignorant, don't you think???


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 4 2006, 12:28 PM~5713502
> *i dont even recall anyone being racist.  sometimes it sounds that way when people say "the japs" but thats just a shorter term for "the japanese"..  now we've insulted "the japs" for buying lows instead of building lows..  and being trend followers when it comes to cars.. but i dont recall anyone insulting them for "being japs"
> 
> so befoire anyone starts pointing figures, please be sure you understand what being racist is.
> *


someone said "drop another bomb on them"


thats just not right.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 10:51 AM~5713346
> *It would be nice to see some of the cars come back.
> But there is no need to be racist against the Japanese.*



Amen....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 10:51 AM~5713346
> *It would be nice to see some of the cars come back.
> But there is no need to be racist against the Japanese.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 11:32 AM~5713516
> *someone said "drop another bomb on them"
> thats just not right.
> *


if you would have quoted him CORRECTLY he said "on these wanna be eses".. to me sounds like he was directed at japanese who have purchased lows, not japanese in general.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 3 2006, 09:58 PM~5712388
> *
> *


fuck all the racist shit i just want this 59


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jul 4 2006, 11:32 AM~5714277
> *fuck all the racist shit i just want this 59
> *


 :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HUMMMM THIS CAR MAY BE SOLD....I WOULD LOVE TO SHOW IT ONCE IN THE LA AREA...


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 3 2006, 08:51 PM~5711855
> *hopefully the impalas in japan arent all rusted to shit
> *



No but they are filled with all kinds of dog and cat bones :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 3 2006, 11:16 PM~5712158
> *It's good to know there is a possibility that some of the lowriders sold to Japan will come back to the USA, but what I don't understand with this topic is the bashing of the Japanese. Why? Now, I'll admit, when I first found out about the export of American lowriders to Japan, I was upset. I even wrote a letter to LRM stating my disgust with this practice. But as I matured, I learned the bottom line was economics. I know we as lowriders have a lot of pride and passion within us and for lowriding, but if I invest $16K into a car (undercarriage chrome, paint, wheels, hydraulics, sounds, etc.) and someone from Japan offers me double what I have into it, maybe more, that mugg is good as gone.
> 
> Some may say that's selling out. I don't view it that way. It's good economics. Capitalism. That's what the USA was founded on. And besides that, I have children to raise and put through college. Pride and a strong knowledge of lowriding isn't going to pay for that.
> ...


x2 and on a side note is also your fault for showing them that impalas are the iconic lowrider hopefully theyll start buying Gbodies up im sick of those Substitue lowriders


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 4 2006, 01:35 PM~5715254
> *HUMMMM  THIS  CAR  MAY  BE  SOLD....I  WOULD  LOVE  TO  SHOW IT ONCE IN  THE  LA AREA...
> *


if its not sold let me know and it will definitely show in so cal. :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 07:26 PM~5711682
> *Maybe this will be the next trend in the land of the rising sun???
> 
> Pics from the newest Lowrider Japan Mag i got in the mail today.  :uh:
> ...


LET'EM HAVE THAT BULLSHIT TREND, SHOOT US THE 20,000 LOW-LOWS BACK...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

I Keep it Real... Dinsmore IV Life...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2006, 07:39 PM~5721293
> *
> I Keep it Real... Dinsmore IV Life...
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 09:26 PM~5711682
> *Maybe this will be the next trend in the land of the rising sun???
> 
> Pics from the newest Lowrider Japan Mag i got in the mail today.  :uh:
> ...


I'd be willing to be a month's salary they'll hop on this band-wagon..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 09:30 PM~5711713
> *ewww...    :barf:
> oh, and what if they start taking cause they've already imorted like santana.. and (forgot name of it) turned em into DONKS.  lol..
> *



:nono:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 4 2006, 04:36 PM~5715568
> *No but they are filled with all kinds of dog and cat bones :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Dont get it twisted, the chinese people eat that crazy shit not the Japanese.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2006, 07:39 PM~5721293
> *I Keep it Real... Dinsmore IV Life...
> *


Hell yea bro... they make some damn good soup!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 4 2006, 12:08 AM~5712427
> *any japanese here on lay it low to defend themselves or give their thoughts on whats going on ? just wondering. :dunno:
> *



My moms Japanese. So I guess all my opinions would be "Half Assed" :0


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 08:26 PM~5711682
> *Maybe this will be the next trend in the land of the rising sun???
> 
> Pics from the newest Lowrider Japan Mag i got in the mail today.  :uh:
> ...


id help them pay shipping ifthey would take all these :biggrin:


----------



## downsouth (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 08:35 PM~5711760
> *"MIAMI SPECIAL"
> *


no one who lives in Memphis should be crackin on Miami.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2006, 08:16 PM~5721662
> *My moms Japanese. So I guess all my opinions would be "Half Assed"  :0
> *



People don't fuckin realize that Japanese is a very strong, proud culture. To be a small country, they are very powerful. We are the ones that sell them the cars, and half the time their Impalas are better than ours :0 

people are hatin, but if they were offered any kind of $$$ for their cars, they'd be gone tambien. Just mad cuz they ain't been hit up :0 :0


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:19 PM~5711623
> *what really pisses me off.. is how could anyone.. even a japanese person..  take credit and pride in a car someone else created and dreamed up..  and all they did was mail a check.  esp since they still left "majestics" on the car.  if you ask me, i dont care who owns it.. its is, and will always be Gangstas car.
> *



Damn, I hate these kind of comments. :angry: How can you take credit and pride in something someone else built...humm let me see. When was the last time you BUILT a car. When I say built I dont mean ...put some wheels, hydros, paint, interior ...Thats not building .. thats inproving!!! EVERYBODY DOES THAT SHIT !! I dont fucking care how much of a freaking artist you consider yourself, if you are not THE BUILDER then that stereotype would fit 90% of lowriders.!!

Take a look at the latest lowrider, hell look at the first edition of tlm. Most of the cars in these publications are beautifull representations of lowriders, yet some could argue that it looked like a portfolio for LEVI. Now would you go up to the owner of the car and say...DAMN beautifull car too bad you didnt paint it yourself??? Fuck no!! you would walk up to the fkng ride and snap a picture of it. :uh: 

But wait. God forbid that the guy tries to sell the car :uh: then its used goods, someone elses dream..bunch of BS if you ask me.


this type of mentality keeps our rides resale value in the fucking gutter.... :angry:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 4 2006, 07:52 AM~5712347
> *Qoute from Mr Brougham
> 
> "Buying your ride done or having it built for you, is like paying someone to fuck your wife and be proud when she has a baby boy"
> ...


coo huh? he should get it airbrushed on his trunk, when he decides to upgrade, and sells his lo low. Im sure his potential buyers would love it


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 6 2006, 06:59 PM~5727824
> *Damn, I hate these kind of comments.  :angry: How can you take credit and pride in something someone else built...humm let me see. When was the last time you BUILT a car. When I say built I dont mean ...put some wheels, hydros, paint, interior ...Thats not building .. thats inproving!!! EVERYBODY DOES THAT SHIT !! I dont fucking care how much of a freaking artist you consider yourself, if you are not THE BUILDER then that stereotype would fit 90% of lowriders.!!
> 
> Take a look at the latest lowrider, hell look at the first edition of tlm. Most of the cars in these publications are beautifull representations of lowriders, yet some could argue that it looked like a portfolio for LEVI. Now would you go up to the owner of the car and say...DAMN beautifull car too bad you didnt paint it yourself??? Fuck no!! you would walk up to the fkng ride and snap a picture of it.  :uh:
> ...



Don't get so worked up :0 
Talk is cheap, all that matters is you will be rolling locked up, top down, 63 rag, versailles rear, etc, with the wife, boys, etc. Chale, don't sweat it D :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 06:05 PM~5727857
> *Don't get so worked up :0
> Talk is cheap, all that matters is you will be rolling locked up, top down, 63 rag, versailles rear, etc, with the wife, boys, etc. Chale, don't sweat it D :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Damn ..you know me! I just want us to stop hating on each other. We have the power to make this a great sport, if we could just stop all the complaining and just RIDE  

Chale, I cant wait brother


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 6 2006, 07:11 PM~5727904
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Damn ..you know me!  I just want us to stop hating on each other. We have the power to make this a great sport, if we could just stop all the complaining and just RIDE
> ...


I know, but it also makes the day go by to get people fired up :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouth_@Jul 6 2006, 07:10 PM~5727549
> *no one who lives in Memphis should be crackin on Miami.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jul 4 2006, 04:10 AM~5711564
> * THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT! GET BACK 20,000 IMPALAS & DROP ANOTHER BOMB ON THOSE WANNABE ESE'S
> *




do you even fully realise what youre saying? i feel sorry for your ignorant ass :uh:


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

Actually "Jap" is a derogatory word. We don't eat cats and dogs, that is the Chinese, and yes, there is a difference between us. You might think we're all slants or whatever. But that's like saying all white, black, hispanic people are the same.

Owning an American car over there is like owning a Benz here, you have to have some money. And it's not just lowriders, they have Harleys, Hot Rods and other American stuff there. You can sale your worn out Nike's for profit there, they embrace our culture. There culture is strict on some shit, i've never had someone flip out on me for wearing shoes inside the house, I was scared shitless after that.

It's not like ninjas come over here at midnight and steal the cars and ship them over there. We sell them to them, so you can blame the owners of the cars, not the people who buy them. I don't see you calling Bowtie Connection sell-outs, when they sale cars overseas. They're just making money, trying to support themselves and their families. Maybe if these owners sell these cars, they go and buy another and make Lowrider of the year, because they had a $20,000 car, sold it for $40,000.

And there are plenty of wannabes here rolling around in Lows. They just do it because of the style they associate with lowriding and see from usas portrayed in videos, movies, etc. But they don't blast someone because there car hopped higher or looks better like we do.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 08:26 PM~5711682
> *Maybe this will be the next trend in the land of the rising sun???
> 
> Pics from the newest Lowrider Japan Mag i got in the mail today.  :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah-let them have the fuckin donk-eys


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Oct 14 2006, 01:00 PM~6367036
> *Actually "Jap" is a derogatory word. We don't eat cats and dogs, that is the Chinese, and yes, there is a difference between us. You might think we're all slants or whatever. But that's like saying all white, black, hispanic people are the same.
> 
> Owning an American car over there is like owning a Benz here, you have to have some money. And it's not just lowriders, they have Harleys, Hot Rods and other American stuff there. You can sale your worn out Nike's for profit there, they embrace our culture. There culture is strict on some shit, i've never had someone flip out on me for wearing shoes inside the house, I was scared shitless after that.
> ...




:worship: preach on, i completely agree. Id like to add that even though Japan takes alot from the western world, they also have alot of their own. Its a very complicated and different culture, alot of the things they do people wouldnt understand, unless they know where the way of thinking and doing is coming from. Comments like dropping a bomb on them again is just beyond being stupid and simple-minded, if only youd actually understand what that did to the people there, thats not somehting to even joke about....specially when its `just` about cars :uh:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

This thread is embarrassing... I got through the first few pages and couldn't do anymore, then I came down to the end to post and saw some light at the end. Thanks for the bold words :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Oct 14 2006, 07:00 AM~6367036
> *Actually "Jap" is a derogatory word. We don't eat cats and dogs, that is the Chinese, and yes, there is a difference between us. You might think we're all slants or whatever. But that's like saying all white, black, hispanic people are the same.
> 
> Owning an American car over there is like owning a Benz here, you have to have some money. And it's not just lowriders, they have Harleys, Hot Rods and other American stuff there. You can sale your worn out Nike's for profit there, they embrace our culture. There culture is strict on some shit, i've never had someone flip out on me for wearing shoes inside the house, I was scared shitless after that.
> ...


a lot of good points...don't sweat it though...there is a ton of jackasses on this board with a lot of ignorant comments


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Bring Santana back!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

seems to me that people hate on the japanesse for buying and takin it back..its the person that sold it to them,that gave them the opportunity to buy it, why.....cuz money talks.....


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Oct 14 2006, 06:00 AM~6367036
> *Actually "Jap" is a derogatory word. We don't eat cats and dogs, that is the Chinese, and yes, there is a difference between us. You might think we're all slants or whatever. But that's like saying all white, black, hispanic people are the same.
> 
> Owning an American car over there is like owning a Benz here, you have to have some money. And it's not just lowriders, they have Harleys, Hot Rods and other American stuff there. You can sale your worn out Nike's for profit there, they embrace our culture. There culture is strict on some shit, i've never had someone flip out on me for wearing shoes inside the house, I was scared shitless after that.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: well said....


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I am honored to know that another culture likes what we do so much, they are willing to pay thousands just to make it the same and even improve in some ways. Then we got some dumb shits in here standing on the shoulders of what someone else created pretending it's their creation.


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 3 2006, 07:52 PM~5711462
> *NOW THAT  THE PRICES  ARE  VERY  LOW IN  JAPAN ,  OUR  COMPANY  MAY  START IMPORTING  SOME  IMPALAS  BACK......HERES  ONE  46K.....WILL THERE  BE  A  MARKET?  I SEEN  A  64  CV.. ABOUT 4500 IN  JAPAN ,  SHIPPIN  IS  3000,  SO  THE TOTAL PRICE ...9500..( WHICH  IS  CHEAP)
> *



let me know ill buy all of them beach city custom 2909 south street in long beach 562-630-0311


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Dang, well I have a friend staying with me till Saturday. He's been living in Japan for 4 years now.
He's been involved in lowriding in Japan and has told me wot goes on in his city. First up can I say what you see in Fast n Furious 3 is just Hollywood, it's not like that at all.

I'm just curious, all these people hating on the Japanese. Have any of you been to Japan to see for yourself?
Let alone, have you ever ventured outside of the USA? moreso, have you ever left your own state?

Some top quality builders in Japan, who get B-grade impala's and resurect them into show quality rides.
Yes, the hiphop culture is very much alive in big-city Japan and even country Japan, even though they get a few things backwards it dont matter. Hell I grew up being ridiculed and even bullied for listening to black american music, for researching lowriders, etc.. To have a society embrace it and bump tunes daily and drive lowriders,, daily,, is something to be proud of I'd think.

Btw, Japanese have made Low's of every type of JDM car existing! (JDM = Japanese Domestic Market).
In particular some Toyota Centuries look very decent! Obviously those with more cash can buy a built american car. The average japanese resident doesn't have the space/tools/time required to build a lowrider. It's quite densely populated so it's very rare to "hang out with ur homies and build it yourself".

Best believe they drive them regular aswell. I'm always getting emails from my friend with pics from his city with a long line of lowriders hanging out.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsdown: for all the bullshit comments and how are you going to say that calling the japanese japs isnt a bad thing??


----------



## r_three_one (Aug 10, 2005)

well, apart from the racist shit at the start... some decent opinions posted.

anyway, once you guys get all the impalas back cheap, you can sell em to us, downunder cheap! :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 3 2006, 07:52 PM~5711462
> *NOW THAT  THE PRICES  ARE  VERY  LOW IN  JAPAN ,  OUR  COMPANY  MAY  START IMPORTING  SOME  IMPALAS  BACK......HERES  ONE  46K.....WILL THERE  BE  A  MARKET?  I SEEN  A  64  CV.. ABOUT 4500 IN  JAPAN ,  SHIPPIN  IS  3000,  SO  THE TOTAL PRICE ...9500..( WHICH  IS  CHEAP)
> *


Yup...........I was talking to one of them hardcore japanese fooo's :uh: and he was saying that they don't want anymore lolo's over there they want "donks" now :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 4 2006, 08:28 AM~5713502
> *i dont even recall anyone being racist.  sometimes it sounds that way when people say "the japs" but thats just a shorter term for "the japanese"..  now we've insulted "the japs" for buying lows instead of building lows..  and being trend followers when it comes to cars.. but i dont recall anyone insulting them for "being japs"
> 
> so befoire anyone starts pointing figures, please be sure you understand what being racist is.
> *


"Japs" is a detrogatory term just as "******" is. I won't get into the historical context but they both are similarly used words of oppression against people. "Jpn"/"Jap." (add a period) is the correct way to abbreviate Japan/Japanese. The difference looks small but the difference in meaning is as big as the difference between "*****" and "******".


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 6 2006, 05:59 PM~5727824
> *Damn, I hate these kind of comments.  :angry: How can you take credit and pride in something someone else built...humm let me see. When was the last time you BUILT a car. When I say built I dont mean ...put some wheels, hydros, paint, interior ...Thats not building .. thats inproving!!! EVERYBODY DOES THAT SHIT !! I dont fucking care how much of a freaking artist you consider yourself, if you are not THE BUILDER then that stereotype would fit 90% of lowriders.!!
> 
> Take a look at the latest lowrider, hell look at the first edition of tlm. Most of the cars in these publications are beautifull representations of lowriders, yet some could argue that it looked like a portfolio for LEVI. Now would you go up to the owner of the car and say...DAMN beautifull car too bad you didnt paint it yourself??? Fuck no!! you would walk up to the fkng ride and snap a picture of it.  :uh:
> ...



You took the words right out of my mouth! :thumbsup: 

Look around people! Who is actually building their own rides? Just because you buy a finished car doesn't mean you cant take pride in it. Sure you give props to who ever the actual people were that built the car but if your hard earned money paid to purchase the finished car then you should take pride in it as well.

If you bought a famous car lets just say Anthony's Sundance 63 for example. Sure you would give credit were it is due but you shouldn't be ashamed of it!

Just because some one doesn't have the time, space, resources, know how or patience to build their own car doesn't mean they cant or shouldn't be able to enjoy being a proud lowrider.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THE TERM "JAP" IS JUST AN ABBREVIATION FOR JAPANESE. DON'T THINK IT WAS MEANT TO BE RACIST. I MEAN THINK ABOUT IT "JAPANESE", "JAP"?


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah I know most people who say (in spoken form) the word "Jap" are just refering to Japanese people and are not trying to use it in a derogatory way. But regardless, "Jap" as an abbreviation or as a derogatory word sounds the same to the ear. Therefore it should be avoided in spoken form altogether. Try calling a Japanese/ Japanese American person a "Jap" and then see how they feel about it. That word invokes emotions from a time when Japanese Americans were interned and heavily discriminated against. They don't call themselves by that word, so that comes to show what kind of meaning the word has.

But in written form "Japanese" should be "Jap*.*" if used at all. This abbreviating with a period shows that it is in fact an abbreviation and not the racial word started in the WW2 era. Because, true, it was originally an abbreviation, but that abbreviation took on a whole new meaning during WW2. I think that when you actually talk about the country though "Jpn" should be used, because it's easy to forget the period after "Jap" and then it becomes a racial word. 

The bottomline is this, the abbreviation in spoken form or even spelled without a period is a racially derogatory word. And it is not a little one either, it is as bad as it gets.

Like I first said I know that the intentions are good, I do not doubt that at all. But I am just trying to shed some different light on the situation because other people (especially the Japanese) will perceive it in a totally different way.


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

wonder how they feel about the Tuner crowd over here importing Skylines :0 .


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 07:11 PM~5711565
> *after i spell checked what he said.. i believe he's trying to say "OUR company will begin importing impals from japan back to the U.S.  and because of exchange rate, prices are very reasonible..  example: 64 convertible including shipping will be $9500"
> *




its kind of funny that this vato is talking about spell check and look how he spelled impala. not to talk shit but i got you.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I sold my car to japan back in 2001 and the guy i sold it to tore it down to the bare metal and rebuilt it his way, all he did was re-use my parts the way he wanted to. From time to time he sends me pics of it and i must say, they do have there own style and do know how to make lowriders themselves. (And yes, Donks are the new craze!)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:56 PM~6400963
> *wonder how they feel about the Tuner crowd over here importing Skylines  :0 .
> *


YOU CANT COMPARE THAT TO A IMPALA THOUGH


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 14 2006, 06:57 AM~6367179
> *This thread is embarrassing... I got through the first few pages and couldn't do anymore, then I came down to the end to post and saw some light at the end.  Thanks for the bold words :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 07:19 PM~5711623
> *what really pisses me off.. is how could anyone.. even a japanese person..  take credit and pride in a car someone else created and dreamed up..  and all they did was mail a check.  esp since they still left "majestics" on the car.  if you ask me, i dont care who owns it.. its is, and will always be Gangstas car.
> *


x motherfuckin 100000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Well atleast they know how to swang:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJzYLzdnWzk


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 14 2006, 06:00 AM~6367107
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah-let them have the fuckin donk-eys
> *


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX222222222222222222222222222 LOL


----------



## xXDOUGHBOYXx (Oct 23, 2006)

ENYBODY GOT PICS OF HOW THEY RIDE OVER THERE?


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## jusdipn (Sep 21, 2006)

anyone have a lnk to websites, that may have some of those cars for sale pm me


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Oct 14 2006, 06:00 AM~6367036
> *Actually "Jap" is a derogatory word. We don't eat cats and dogs, that is the Chinese, and yes, there is a difference between us. You might think we're all slants or whatever. But that's like saying all white, black, hispanic people are the same.
> 
> Owning an American car over there is like owning a Benz here, you have to have some money. And it's not just lowriders, they have Harleys, Hot Rods and other American stuff there. You can sale your worn out Nike's for profit there, they embrace our culture. There culture is strict on some shit, i've never had someone flip out on me for wearing shoes inside the house, I was scared shitless after that.
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jusdipn_@Oct 29 2006, 09:55 AM~6466141
> *anyone have a lnk to websites, that may have some of those cars for sale pm me
> *


take a look at the japanese auction websites... they have tonnes of cars on those... dont know if any of them are in english though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 29 2006, 09:47 AM~6466523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Oct 19 2006, 11:56 AM~6400963
> *wonder how they feel about the Tuner crowd over here importing Skylines  :0 .
> *


who cares those aren't unreplacebale classics


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacman_@Oct 29 2006, 10:00 PM~6467599
> *who cares those aren't unreplacebale classics
> *



nah its better to have some guys from the US hop it until its junk :uh: You guys acting like they ruin the cars, usually they build them just as good ifnot better then most US guys


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 29 2006, 04:01 PM~6467846
> *nah its better to have some guys from the US hop it until its junk  :uh: You guys acting like they ruin the cars, usually they build them just as good ifnot better then most US guys
> *


I don't like classic American Cars ( Cadillacs & IMpalas) going anywhere outside the U.S. not just Japan.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacman_@Oct 29 2006, 11:10 PM~6467891
> *I don't like classic American Cars ( Cadillacs & IMpalas) going anywhere outside the U.S. not just Japan.
> *




then buy them all


----------



## jusdipn (Sep 21, 2006)

i would like to see santana come back


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 29 2006, 02:01 PM~6467846
> *nah its better to have some guys from the US hop it until its junk  :uh: You guys acting like they ruin the cars, usually they build them just as good ifnot better then most US guys*


:uh: not better then us california folk :biggrin:









well..... most of us :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

"FUCK JAPS"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fuck you


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2006, 11:08 PM~6470610
> *fuck you
> *


No fuck you!!!You dog eating mother fucker...& Lick my balls,like your bitches lick dog ass :roflmao: :roflmao: !!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHANTOM_@Oct 29 2006, 10:25 PM~6470670
> *No fuck you!!!You dog eating mother fucker...& Lick my balls,like your bitches lick dog ass :roflmao:  :roflmao: !!!!
> *


Damn that's fucked up!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 4 2006, 05:26 AM~5711682
> *Maybe this will be the next trend in the land of the rising sun???
> 
> Pics from the newest Lowrider Japan Mag i got in the mail today.  :uh:
> ...



fuck no, tell me it aint so! :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PHANTOM_@Oct 30 2006, 01:25 AM~6470670
> *No fuck you!!!You dog eating mother fucker...& Lick my balls,like your bitches lick dog ass :roflmao:  :roflmao: !!!!
> *


your bitches eat my ass and balls then i let them eat my nut if the r good, you stupid trick


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

if i had the $ to do so,i would send my cars over their for paint jobs.
they have spectacular finishes that make our kandy paint jobs look like basic paint jobs..


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Nov 2 2006, 10:55 PM~6496479
> *just wondering ..... is 81 FLEETWOOD japanese ??
> *



IM SURE HE IS FILIPINO BRO


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Gangster rap japan style

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPcjtEmzcDE


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

The big guy in the white needs some cough drops.


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Nov 4 2006, 04:02 PM~6504315
> *Are there any Lifestyle C.C.  cars out in Japan ?
> *



I KNOW OF THE 68 BUTTERSCOTH IS STILL FOR SALE OUT THERE AND JOE RAYS RIVI SWAN SONG IS ALSO OUT THERE...AND OISHIS RAG CADDY ''LAYTEX'' ..


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 3 2006, 09:16 PM~5712158
> *It's good to know there is a possibility that some of the lowriders sold to Japan will come back to the USA, but what I don't understand with this topic is the bashing of the Japanese. Why? Now, I'll admit, when I first found out about the export of American lowriders to Japan, I was upset. I even wrote a letter to LRM stating my disgust with this practice. But as I matured, I learned the bottom line was economics. I know we as lowriders have a lot of pride and passion within us and for lowriding, but if I invest $16K into a car (undercarriage chrome, paint, wheels, hydraulics, sounds, etc.) and someone from Japan offers me double what I have into it, maybe more, that mugg is good as gone.
> 
> Some may say that's selling out. I don't view it that way. It's good economics. Capitalism. That's what the USA was founded on. And besides that, I have children to raise and put through college. Pride and a strong knowledge of lowriding isn't going to pay for that.
> ...




for real!


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2006, 01:09 AM~6496536
> *IM SURE HE IS FILIPINO BRO
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW IT HOMIE


----------



## Big Smokey (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 5 2006, 11:30 PM~6511664
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW IT HOMIE
> *



PUTANGINANG BAKLA IKAW!!!

:biggrin: 

I'm jus fuckin' wit you man!


Pilipino Ako!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 4 2006, 04:55 PM~6504014
> *Gangster rap japan style
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPcjtEmzcDE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

well who's got a list


----------



## Jaime863 (Oct 3, 2006)

Why would anybody want to buy a pre-built lowrider...especially from Japan? That takes out the passion of lowriding. You gotta but your own style, a little bit of ya self and your own sweat and blood into it or its pointless.


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------

